# Dimensional analysis???



## dahus7712 (Jul 24, 2011)

So i'm in the beginning phases of medic class and were learning med math.  Anyways i'm a rockstar at it on paper but i'm trying to figure out how the hell am i gonna do the complex problems in my head? Any Tricks, tips?<_<


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2011)

Buy a calculator and Velcro it to a flat spot in your truck. Most of what you will need in the field is simple weight based dosages, like succincholyine is 1.5mg/kg. If you need to do anything complex, like Dopamine, use a calculator, or the very handy "dopamine" IPhone app like I do.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 24, 2011)

Not a spokesman, but the iResq app for iPhone by Will Wingfield is the bees knees.

A lot of my common stuff I have prefigured, plus real world doses are typically far less exact (for instance a 47 kilo adult gets 50 of fentanyl, ect).


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 24, 2011)

You folk need to start using adrenaline drips they are easy

1mg in 1 litre of NaCl at 2gtt/s titrated

When Brown is old and frail zooming the corridors of the nursing home Brown will be able to remember that


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jul 24, 2011)

Also take a look at this PDF.


----------



## jwk (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't y'all carry some pre-mixed drips, especially for things like epi or dopamine?

If not - most hospitals will have a standardized dilution for just about any commonly used drips.  Particularly if you are working out of one hospital, it would seem to make sense to follow their lead.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 24, 2011)

we mix everything, all of my meds come in a vial


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 25, 2011)

Dose X wt X ggt set
_____________________ = CC/hr

Concentration 


This is the formula I use, especially for weight based drugs like dopamine and dobutamine.  I use either the calculator on my phone or my truck phone.  

There is no need to be a load and go medic unless you have an obvious life threatening trauma.  Otherwise take your time and take the ER to the patient; including the calculator.


----------



## jwk (Jul 25, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> we mix everything, all of my meds come in a vial



Interesting - most hospitals no longer allow anyone but their pharmacies to mix anything anymore.  Simply too much chance for error.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 25, 2011)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Otherwise take your time and take the ER to the patient; including the calculator.


Excellent quote. Now if my service would only buy pumps small enough to take to the patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2011)

jwk said:


> Interesting - most hospitals no longer allow anyone but their pharmacies to mix anything anymore.  Simply too much chance for error.



The only premixed drips most services carry are Dopamine and lidocaine. Anything else will be mixed in a bag of NS, or in the case of Amiodorone, D5.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 29, 2011)

If you're proficient with it on paper, carry one of those little 3 x 5 note pads in your pocket. Take the extra 30 seconds to write it out. I can do it in my sleep if I can write it out, plus it allows for you to double check your work visually. We actually carry calculators in our rigs. It's kind of a big deal if you end up having to hang drips on someone, you need to make sure you're doing it right.


----------



## 18G (Jul 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> The only premixed drips most services carry are Dopamine and lidocaine. Anything else will be mixed in a bag of NS, or in the case of Amiodorone, D5.



That is all we carry pre-mixed. Epi and amiodorone need to be mixed.


----------



## 18G (Jul 30, 2011)

And for mg/hr... the formula is the same as parenteral meds

Dose x Volume = mL/hr
Concentration

Use this for Heparin and Cardizem and any other drug ordered as mg/hr.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 7, 2011)

Clock method for mg/hr on standard solutions.


A preceptor also once showed me the K (constant) method for dopamine, or other weight based drugs.  ( this of course requires that you have your Drug cards handy, but it eliminates the division involved in other aforementioned formulas).


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Aug 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Excellent quote. Now if my service would only buy pumps small enough to take to the patient.



Add to that your cot, your kit, your monitor, and your O2 bottle, you'd be over stocked and would difficult if not impossible to transport your pt to truck.

Take your time and count it out.  You'll be fine.


----------

